

Show HN: Push messaging tool with callouts - sooperman
http://blog.webengage.com/2013/02/07/coming-up-next-notification-layouts/?ref=HN1

======
beingpractical
Avlesh, i know you. but i also know about hellobar. one of the examples looks
similar. what is different here?

~~~
acharekar
Disclosure: I work for WebEngage.

The same question also applies to "how is WebEngage survey different from
Qualaroo?"

Here's how we present our case:

1\. WebEngage products can be "targeted" at certain audience segments based on
a lot on in-built criterion like URL patterns, geography, cookies, traffic
source etc - <http://webengage.com/survey#targeting>

2\. Very recently, we took targeting to the next level by allowing application
specific properties in our rule builder. Here's more -
[http://blog.webengage.com/2012/12/08/custom-targeting-
launch...](http://blog.webengage.com/2012/12/08/custom-targeting-launched-the-
ultimate-solution-to-cart-abandonment-issues/)

3\. WebEngage works via a JS widget code which is a one-time integration. All
knobs and controls sit in the WebEngage Dashboard and for any new
notifications or surveys that need to be run, customers don't need to change
any code on their website.

4\. Our reporting and analytics matches the best BI tools out there -
<http://webengage.com/survey#reports>

~~~
beingpractical
point 3. neat

